# HELP - I have a brick after trying to increase system partition size



## hptpjurgensj (Nov 27, 2011)

I am hoping someone can assist me. I have had Android loaded for over 2 years now, and I somehow may have killed it yesterday. Here is what happened. Please help me revive my favorite tablet.

I was going to load Jelly Bean 4.3 and saw in that for most of the ROMs, it recommended to increase system partition to 512 and provided a link. I downloaded the zip file.

I have TWRP, so booted to TWRP and then performed a Factory Reset Wipe, which deletes everything, and is what I do always before a clean install of a new Android version.

I installed the "File to increase partition size to 512".

The next step was to install the ROM, but when I clicked install in TWRP (it is an install program that has some touch capabilities), TWRP just looked back to the home screen, and I go the message:

"No system found". or something similar.

It was in a loop, so I decided to click Reboot to see if I could boot back in to WebOS or my last Jelly Bean version.

When I clicked reboot in TWRP, it said rebooting at the top, but the progress bar didn't move for 15 minutes.

While this was happening, I could not click anything in TWRP, when I touched the Power key, it when to a screen that did nothing, other than let me back to the previous screen if I swiped it, like a confirmation message. It just took me back to the screen where it was locked.

I figured I was well on the way to trouble, so I decided to hard shut down while it was in this state.

I pushed Home, Power, and Volume Up/Down keys until it flickered and the power went off.

Now, I cannot get it to show any life.

I plugged it in and charged it, but still not response.

Can I get it to connect as a USB even though it is unresponsive? Maybe to start over with WebOS Doctor?

Or, is there something else to try?

Please help me, Rootzwiki community. I will try anything.

Thank you in advance for your help.


----------



## Colchiro (Aug 26, 2011)

Power + home is the way to force a reset. You don't need the volume keys. Try it for at least 30 seconds.


----------



## Mpgrimm2 (Dec 6, 2012)

Also, if you can get it into "bootie" mode (USB symbol on screen. Press vol up when powering on), it might be worth running ACMEuninstaller2 from pc side to remove all traces of android so you can start over with ACMEinstaller5 for a 600mb system without running any special zips.

Sent from my Up all Night Sleep all Day Nexus 5!


----------



## hptpjurgensj (Nov 27, 2011)

I tried Power + Home for 30 seconds, several times. No response - not even a flicker. So, I can't try the other recommendation if it will not respond. Anything else I can try? Can I plug it into a PC and get it to function as a USB if it will not turn on?

Thanks!


----------



## pw11377 (Dec 2, 2012)

[quote name="hptpjurgensj" post="1563873" timestamp="1385949530"]
I tried Power + Home for 30 seconds, several times. No response - not even a flicker. So, I can't try the other recommendation if it will not respond. Anything else I can try? Can I plug it into a PC and get it to function as a USB if it will not turn on?

Looked like you just brick it. Go read the thread created by JCS, TPdebrick v004 and follow his instructions. I had similar experience, eventually recovered my tablet, good luck.


----------



## Mpgrimm2 (Dec 6, 2012)

Here is the link...
TPDebrick v004
http://rootzwiki.com/index.php?/topic/38786-TPDebrick-v004

Sent from my Up all Night Sleep all Day Nexus 5!


----------



## hptpjurgensj (Nov 27, 2011)

Thanks to everyone for suggestions. If I could get it to blink or respond, I may be able to try the TPdebrick steps. Last outcry...all combinations of Home, Power and Volume for 30+ seconds and no response. Can I drop the battery or any last ditch attempts to save it, so it will respond and have Power?

Thanks again!


----------



## pw11377 (Dec 2, 2012)

If you hold home, power and volume for 30seconds, in Ubuntu terminal, type lsusb and found Qualcom device , you can revive the touchpad using Tpdebrick v004. If you followed the steps and lucky you may get it up on one time. Or, you may have to repeat the steps with patience and persistence, you will get your tablet working again. A lot of brick devices got fixed. It seems to me your battery is still good, it was working fine before you performed the partition, right?


----------



## hptpjurgensj (Nov 27, 2011)

OK. I don't know how i did it, but i was pushing Power or Power + Home, like I do every few hours just to see if it will come on, and it did come ON!

But, I chose to boot to CyanogenMod, and it is now stuck on the login picture of a little face on JC Sullins CM10.1, I believe. I wonder if a button is not working reliably.

I think I am closer to being alive again, but not functional.

Now, with it stuck in the booting mode, what do you recommend? Switch it to bootie and WebDoctor? What keystrokes to do this?

Thanks - we may just get there.


----------



## hptpjurgensj (Nov 27, 2011)

OK. I was able to perform the steps in the tpdebrick v004 post by JCSullins. I created a live CD of Ubuntu 12.04 by downloading it and burning an image to disc on DVD. Then, I pressed F12 on reboot in Windows, and chose CD/DVD as the boot drive. I clicked on "Try Ubuntu" and followed JCs instructions from there. I got the result ALL DONE at the end, so I assume it worked. Right now it is charging and I will let it charge all night. I did notice some errors in the output log from the tpdebrick programs, but I am hoping that since it finished with ALL DONE, my TP will start up tomorrow. I may still need to run WebOS Doctor ... not sure.

The real flaky part about the whole thing is that it seemed almost lucky that I was able to get it into USB mode. I didn't push the buttons at the exact same time, rather one slightly after the other. Many times trying it made it work...don't know if I could reproduce the Power+Home+VolDown button press again, but oh well. It is charging.

Thanks to everyone for your advice. I think I will get it running.


----------



## Mpgrimm2 (Dec 6, 2012)

FYI.. It is my impression that you should not run Webos Dr without making sure Android OS and Partitions have been removed first or you may end up back at the debrick thread (Thankfully I have yet to use the debrick tool).

Sent from my Up all Night Sleep all Day Nexus 5!


----------



## hptpjurgensj (Nov 27, 2011)

Update...after charging, I was able to press Power only for 5 seconds or so, and got my boot menu. First, I selected boot to WebOS, and successfully booted into WebOS. Then, I rebooted and selected CyanogenMod, and I was back to my original situation. The boot screen (little smiley face in the ROM version I have installed). The smiley face just stayed and I could not turn the TP off or anything. I decided to let the battery run down to get out of this state. Now I am charging again. My hope is that I will be able to boot to WebOS when it is charged and then proceed to use WebOS Doctor.

I will keep you posted on results.

Thank you!


----------



## nevertells (Oct 29, 2011)

hptpjurgensj said:


> Update...after charging, I was able to press Power only for 5 seconds or so, and got my boot menu. First, I selected boot to WebOS, and successfully booted into WebOS. Then, I rebooted and selected CyanogenMod, and I was back to my original situation. The boot screen (little smiley face in the ROM version I have installed). The smiley face just stayed and I could not turn the TP off or anything. I decided to let the battery run down to get out of this state. Now I am charging again. My hope is that I will be able to boot to WebOS when it is charged and then proceed to use WebOS Doctor.
> 
> I will keep you posted on results.
> 
> Thank you!


One should always be able to force a reboot by holding power and the home button for up to 30 seconds. I don't recommend letting the TouchPad battery drain like that. Since you were able to boot to WebOS, you need to now run ACMEUninstaller2 and then reinstall Android. Make sure when you boot WebOS, your battery is showing it is 100% charged.


----------



## hptpjurgensj (Nov 27, 2011)

Full circle...final update.

I got practice running tpdebrick-v004 but it would not have been necessary. I was able to charge the battery and boot to WebOS, thus eliminating a total brick. I then ran AcmeUninstall2 to remove all remnants of Android. I also got some practice with resizing my partitions in WebOS using Tailor, but later found out that the latest AcmeInstaller5 increases the partition for you. So, partition problem solved. Reinstalled CM10.1 using AcmeInstaller.

The link I used was the Installing Android the "EASY WAY". This is a great post. My device is totally health again.

Oh, yes, this is pretty helpful, and I will include some key words so that other with the same problem can solve it...regarding the flaky functioning of the Home button that I reported. I was sticking my thumb in the hole of the Home button to try to press it harder or more precisely down. The solution was to hold my thumb flat when I pressed the Home button and cause pressure on a greater surface area around the Home button, like the size of a quarter, kindof cover it up with my thumb, rather than being precise about pushing it downward and on the slim button itself. This was the absolute fix to my Home button not working reliably. Every now and then, I was pressing it more broadly, when it worked. Hope that helps someone else.

Key words: "fix home button not pressing", "home button press flat and broad"

I thank all of you for your help.

Until next time...

Cheers Devs


----------

